# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  would you go to a school reunion?

## Lost Control Again

F**k NO!!  ::

----------


## The Professor

No I don't have an interest in that. I'm done with my high school and all my friends from there 100%

----------


## Koalafan

> F**k NO!!



That sums it up pretty nicely  :Tongue:

----------


## Anteros

Never have and never will!  ::):

----------


## L

I said undecided but I am pretty sure I WOULD NOT GO! No one would know me anyway

----------


## Rawr

No. Screw all them jerks.

----------


## SmileyFace

I don't want to go to mine. It has nothing to do with anxiety either. I just don't want to go.

----------


## Lost Control Again

> That sums it up pretty nicely







> Never have and never will!







> I said undecided but I am pretty sure I WOULD NOT GO! No one would know me anyway







> No. Screw all them jerks.







> I don't want to go to mine. It has nothing to do with anxiety either. I just don't want to go.



 ::

----------


## Dane

Right now, no; but I might possibly want to go in the future.  I wouldn't rule it out all together.

----------


## WineKitty

No fucking way.

----------


## Member11

> F**k NO!!



My thoughts exactly.

----------


## Chantellabella

I went to my 10 year reunion and hated it. Never been to another one. I don't remember them and they don't remember me. The one High School friend I had has been to all of them and even remembers all their names. She can't understand why I want absolutely nothing to do with them. That time period and those people are not anyone who I want to remember.

----------


## JustGaara

No, I don't think so. I liked the people I went to high school with when I was _in_ high school, but now I have new people in my life that I like better so I'm not really interested in catching up with people from high school. Besides, I have them on Facebook, so if I really _must_ see how they're doing (not likely) I can just check that.

----------


## peace

Even if I lived in the same city of the same state where I went to school  I would never go to a school reunion.

----------


## Antidote

No. That would just be humiliating.

----------


## Equinox

Nope, just got invited to the 10 yr graduation anniversary and not going.

I didn't like my school anyway, the staff were never nice to me when I was a student and didn't allow me to get an official university entrance rank because I didn't perform well academically in the second last year of high school so they barred me from doing enough subjects to acquire a score so it wouldn't bring down the schools overall score (this is there policy for anyone failing their second last year) so I don't want anything to do with my high school.

----------


## Daniel

No way.

----------


## MaisOui

I would, and it'd probably be like when Liz Lemon went to hers.  I'd go remembering all the bullies only to find out I was the mean one.

----------


## The Wanderer

No, I don't think so.  I disliked a lot of my classmates, why would I want to see them again?

----------


## Lost Control Again

> I disliked a lot of my classmates, why would I want to see them again?



Exactly!  ::

----------


## WintersTale

I skipped out on my 10th high school reunion. Doubt I'll go to my 20th.

----------


## Demerzel

Heck no, I'd feel like a major loser. I skipped my 10th reunion, and will skip the 20th when it comes up.

----------


## anonymid

Never ever ever.

----------


## Borophyll

If I kept in contact with at least one friend from high school I would probably go just for exposure but since I haven't kept in contact I don't want to go by myself and feel all awkward.

----------


## AllToAll

If my best friends were going, yes. I went to an informal 5 year reunion this x-mas and it wasn't bad at all. I actually socialized!

----------


## meeps

eww, no. That would be awkward.

----------


## Trendsetter

Yes.

----------


## Lmatic3030

Nah

----------


## Tinkerbell

Yes, because they reached out to me and I was glad I did.

----------


## huppypuppy

At the moment I am undecided.... don't have much to do with my Year 10 friends except those who have me on Facebook

----------


## claire74

no way, not in touch with any of them, didnt like school anyway

----------


## JaneDoe

Maybe someday, if I become a librarian, historian, etc. and am doing well for myself. I guess I'd just like to show everyone that I succeeded despite them trying to tear me down. However, I think it may be traumatizing to see a lot of the tormentors again. So I'm not sure.

----------


## James

I went to my ex-wife's. It was a nightmare....even worse than I expected. Never again.

----------


## Otherside

The hell I would!

----------

